# 6" Hole in Brick Wall



## BusyPete (Feb 2, 2010)

I will be installing a basement ventilation system that uses a 6 inch sheet metal duct. Need some advice on enlarging an existing hole in the wall. In the basement, there are 2, unused, 3 inch PVC pipes that were used as the intake and exhaust for the water heater in its old location. The location of the basement ventilator perfectly lines up beneath one of the 3 inch PVC pipes and to an electric outlet. I've attached a couple of photos.

The exterior wall is one layer of brick, then plywood sheathing. The PVC pipes exit through the rim joist and then through the brick on the outside wall. I want to remove one of the pipes and enlarge the rest of the hole for a short piece of 6 inch duct to tie into the ventilator. I’d like a nice, clean looking hole. Should I attempt to use a hole saw to drill through the brick around the existing square hole or is that too difficult? What’s the best way to enlarge the existing hole to 6 inches?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A hole saw relies on a center "pilot " hole to keep the tool centered, 
You might be able to fill in the 3 " hole and re-drill, (doubtful), or maybe screw a 2X6 to the inner rim joist, and start over using the 2X6 as your new pilot, and sleeve to keep the thing neat. 

Will need a Diamond bit for the brick though.

ED


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Will need a Diamond bit for the brick though.


Ayuh,.... Do they make diamond blades for a sawzall,..??

I think that might be My tool of choice to open a 3" hole to 6"s,....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Going to be more difficult without a pilot hole to keep the bit from walking around a bit (pun intended).

You can probably put in some sacrificial wood in the hole to guide the bit until you get the hole started. Once it is started, you won't have an issue keeping it in the groove. 

6" is a pretty darn bit hole. Most times you are cutting a hole that size, you are doing it with a core drill.

I like Bondo's idea as well. Probably easier than reverse engineering it.


----------



## BusyPete (Feb 2, 2010)

De, Bondo, and Windows,

Thanks for the information and advice. I'll post back with the results.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

-------------- Welcome to the forums!---------------

Call to price the rental drill/bit, if you can find one locally. You could add some quick-set mortar mix to the hole to guide the pilot bit, or some hyd. cement; http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rapid-Set-25-lb-Mortar-Mix-04020025/202207958

for shorter wait time; http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRYLOK-4-lb-Fast-Plug-Hydraulic-Cement-00917/100553093

What will stop the rain/small rodents from entering... better to just use a masonry bit with a lot of small holes (time consuming but inexpensive) around the perimeter, chip out the pieces between, seal with caulking/sealant and cover with;http://www.homedepot.com/p/Speedi-P...ty-Gray-Plastic-Wall-Cap-EX-WCHD-06/202907384 which is also paintable. Keep in mind Code requirements for supply/exhaust termination points; distance off ground snow, distance from doors/windows- other openings to house, etc;http://www.codecheck.com/cc/ccimages/PDFs/CC6th_Sample.pdf Check local AHJ.

Gary


----------



## BusyPete (Feb 2, 2010)

Lots going on past couple weeks and haven't had a chance to work on this until yesterday. Will be trying the hole saw and sacrificial wood first. I was at Menards and saw a carbide hole saw and arbor that claimed to work on brick. Cost was same or cheaper than renting, so I took a chance. If that doesn't do it, then it will be drilling small holes in the circle left by the hole saw attempt.

Here are a couple photos of the over-engineered 3" plugs and the hole saw.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope that this works. 

Remember to take care to get the hole saw square with the surface, so that it won't bind up when you get deeper, and twist your wrists. I always found that a drill with a screw on extra handle works well to help you to keep a firm grip on it when drilling difficult things. 

As it is you will need to drill through the brick, then remove the brick plug, then drill the joist, remove some of the plug, drill the rest of the way. 

That hole saw does not look deep enough for a full core at once.




ED


----------



## BusyPete (Feb 2, 2010)

I appreciate the follow-up advice. That's a good point. Getting off center will really make the drill grab. I'll make sure I have the extra handle attached to my 1/2" drill.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

2 brick = 6" more or less vertically, and horizontally it doesn't matter. Easier to cut it square and square the circle with mortar.


----------



## BusyPete (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, the 6" hole is in place now. It ended up being a hybrid circular hole, part circular from the hole saw, and part flat where the brick popped out. 

I set the wood plugs and backer plate onto the rim joist with a couple of screws and went outside. I used my 1/2" drill and the hole saw for the most of the hole. Drilling was pretty slow but not difficult. I did make sure to keep the drill straight to avoid grabbing. The support handle and slow rpm's minimized that. Halfway through, most of the lower brick popped out and left the mortar line. After that happened, I used a fine adjustment tool and chisel to finish the top. That only took a few taps and twists with minimal cleanup of the upper portion and lower portion. 

Cutting the rim joist wasn't too bad. Just difficult getting a good position. The hole saw hit same nail heads from the house wrap nails, so that was it for using the hole saw. Drilled some holes from the inside to allow room for the sawzall blade. Finished the cut in the basement.

Plugged it all up on the outside and caulked the plug in. The will keep mice and bugs out until I can get the lower piece of conduit moved that blocks the 6" vent pipe from attaching to the ventilator. 

Thanks again to everyone for their replies. Will post photos of the finished installation. Great to know you guys are out there willing to lend a virtual hand. Appreciate it!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That hole looks as good as I have seen done by real professionals.

Excellent work.

I am glad to have had some knowledge that I could pass along to an interested person.

Thank you for allowing me to be of help, and thank you for following up with the results.

ED


----------

